# Aintree



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

Today is my favourite days racing of the year. Isn’t Monmiral just a beautiful horse, such lovely ears and an intelligent face.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 April 2021)

Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Poor Tiger Roll being owned by such an ego centric person....

I do the ITV 7 as its free, I managed to win the first, 2nd in the 2nd race and its gone downhill since then!

The video of the man linked to the Irish grand national winner 😂


----------



## blodwyn1 (8 April 2021)

The O Leary brothers have done themselves no service letting Tiger Roll run like that!


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

I think it was demeaning to TR to show him up like that. He’s a winner who was set up to fail. O’Leary is a knob.
Great race though. I hope they retire Native River. Clan des Obeaux was amazing.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

blodwyn1 said:



			The O Leary brothers have done themselves no service letting Tiger Roll run like that!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have liked to see him retired after the cross country win, as he'd claimed they may.

Perhaps a hint of no trying to confirm O'Leary's point? Don't think TR jockey went for the whip once when he dropped back, I thought he'd at least try and cajole him along a bit. 

Then to keep him going when he was tailed off. Imagine if he'd had a fatal fall just to prove a petty point!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I think it was demeaning to TR to show him up like that. He’s a winner who was set up to fail. O’Leary is a knob.
Great race though. I hope they retire Native River. Clan des Obeaux was amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, imagine if he'd had a fall just so they could prove their petty point. Actually getting bored of TR and the owners! Hope he retires before he's completed flogged and the handicapper doesn't cave in and lower him.

I'd also agree re Native River retiring, I know he didn't look his lead but he didn't look happy. He'd make someone a cracking eventer or hunter. I wouldn't mind betting Richard Johnson will have him


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2021)

Tiger Roll was never going to be good enough for the Bowl today. He is a high class handicapper but he is not a Grade 1 horse. He was never going to be able to lay up with the pace of a 3mile against the very best 3milers. 

Native River has more than served his time and I agree, I expect Dickie will take him home with him when he does retire. 

Monmiral was spectacular! He is some horse to look at!

The race I am looking forward to watching this week is the Topham tomorrow - Bucket Heid runs! Precious Cargo - if he takes to the fences, which I have no doubt he will as he jumps for fun! He should have a cracking chance!

We have 2 runners this week there - Ain't My Fault today at 4.40pm and Ahoy Senor at the same time tomorrow.


----------



## Kadastorm (8 April 2021)

Really sad for TR. The poor boy owes them nothing, let him retire.

I absolutely love Native River and would love to see him retire also but before the race they were saying he is in the best shape so I feel like they will keep racing him.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			Really sad for TR. The poor boy owes them nothing, let him retire.

I absolutely love Native River and would love to see him retire also but before the race they were saying he is in the best shape so I feel like they will keep racing him.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love for him to retire safe and well, unfortunately with that owner you can tell they want him in next years grand national. Hope he doesn't get killed.

Is it me or is Beuver D'Air carrying his tail oddly?


----------



## Kadastorm (8 April 2021)

I didn’t notice. But my old pony used to carry his really strangely and used it as a propeller when jumping 😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Not that I jump (though did actually jump in my lesson today albeit quite small) but do the GN fences look smaller than usual? I know they've been modified but Luke who is small, was taller than the chair!

Not surprised the amateur who just finished 15th in the foxhunters punched the air think I would as well!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2021)

The fences are smaller. The inside is a an Easyfix Fence which is point to point size, not even as big as a normal chase fence, then covered in fluff that isn't tightly packed so it literally just falls off. Sadly this means the horses and jockeys go faster and take more chances because they know they can go through the fences rather than over them.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			The fences are smaller. The inside is a an Easyfix Fence which is point to point size, not even as big as a normal chase fence, then covered in fluff that isn't tightly packed so it literally just falls off. Sadly this means the horses and jockeys go faster and take more chances because they know they can go through the fences rather than over them.
		
Click to expand...

Thought they looked "small" (not that I'd jump one) is there a way they could have kept them big but more giving eg added more layers of "fluff" or even make the Easy Fix the same height as a normal chase fence, then add the stuffing on top to add the height? That way internally it's the height of a chase fence, but the fluff makes them a bit more impressive. They just looked a bit tame, I know safety is important but isn't them going faster making it unsafe whereas if they were a good height, they'd be having to jump them properly? They look even more tame when the fluff is knocked away some almost hurdle them


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2021)

This is what is inside the last National fence. About 3.5ft at it's highest point. So not exactly substantial fences when stripped of their fluff.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			This is what is inside the last National fence. About 3.5ft at it's highest point. So not exactly substantial fences when stripped of their fluff.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that's really interesting could they not make that inside bit higher, then add the fluff? How big did they used to be and how are they compared to hurdles?

I know there's the fluff but 3'5" isn't very high, I've probably jumped the odd sj style jump at 3 foot when I used to jump, so "only" 5 inches smaller than these GN jumps! Obviously completely different context but I was expecting at least 4 foot!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2021)

Hurdles aren't much small in height but they aren't as wide and obviously fall over easily. I suppose there is only so much fluff you can add before it all just falls off. 

On another note - Ain't My Fault has just ran better than I thought he would! Finished 7th in that closer to the winner than I expected!


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

Wonderful interview with the trainer, Joe O’Shea. I’m so pleased a ‘big boy’ didn’t win an amateurs race.
As for the fences, I said to OH I could have jumped the last! (Probably couldn’t but you know what I mean).


----------



## Kadastorm (8 April 2021)

The national is definitely not as impressive as it used to be but as @Elf On A Shelf said, they just go faster and take more risks.

and congrats Elf! Good horse 🥰 glad he is home safe and well.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

I’m in Owners Group. Getaway Trump isnt one of mine. What a horrible looking fall, so glad to see him up and walking afterwards.


----------



## humblepie (8 April 2021)

I really liked the horse of the Moore’s - Editeur du Gite.  Was willing him to hang on.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

humblepie said:



			I really liked the horse of the Moore’s - Editeur du Gite.  Was willing him to hang on.
		
Click to expand...

He was great. Him and Jamie really looked to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Smitty (8 April 2021)

Clodagh, so am I.  Watched GT hoping and got very excited, but was so worried when he fell.  So relieved to see him being led back.

I LOVED the big dark horse (Mondail or something) that won early on.  So sorry for Tiger Roll.  He looked completely pissed off...


----------



## jules9203 (8 April 2021)

I wish they would retire Tiger Roll. 
I did agree with Anthony McCoy that really he doesn't compare with Redrum re the GN. Harsh but true.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2021)

Smitty said:



			Clodagh, so am I.  Watched GT hoping and got very excited, but was so worried when he fell.  So relieved to see him being led back.

I LOVED the big dark horse (Mondail or something) that won early on.  So sorry for Tiger Roll.  He looked completely pissed off...
		
Click to expand...

Who do you have? I have Stage Star (my first), Will Carver, Getaway Lily Bear and the Carpenter. Thats me done for now.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2021)

My gran has a share in Getaway Trump. His first/second season he earned enough prize money that it covered her rejoining fee.


----------



## Smitty (8 April 2021)

Will Carver, my first and only who I got March 2020!!   Am thinking of getting another Aug/Sept thus spreading the renewals out a bit!!   I love The Carpenter ...

Am loving my involvement and friends of mine have another 5, so it gives us loads of interest.  We all think it is amazing value for money and are just hoping that any of our horses run reasonably locally at some stage😊 although we are not expecting to get Owners badges, it will just give a bit of extra excitement to a day at the races 👍👍😁


----------



## Smitty (8 April 2021)

I think Will has earned a bit now with a 3rd and 2nd, but not sure about covering any rejoining fees 😏


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2021)

AP didn't mince his words, fair play to him and he is so right.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2021)

jules9203 said:



			I wish they would retire Tiger Roll. 
I did agree with Anthony McCoy that really he doesn't compare with Redrum re the GN. Harsh but true.
		
Click to expand...

I wish they would retire him too. 

I'm getting a bit fed up of all the O Leary nonsense around him as well. All the petty games hes playing with the handicapper, and almost using TR as a pawn in his game to prove his point. 
I don't think they care about him, they care about the publicity he brings. If they "cared" he'd have been retired a while ago, or after his xc win last month. 

I was in total agreement with AP too, fair play of him to say it instead of the almost hero worship some of the others do of TR. Also, you can't compare the fences TR had to jump to Red Rum. Would TR have made it over the fences RR did? I'm not sure. They looked so small today, especially when the fluff falls off. It was interesting reading EKW post about them.

I think Native River is starting to fall out of love with racing too. I don't jump and have never hunted but I wouldn't mind having him to hunt or even event...


----------



## Clodagh (9 April 2021)

Smitty said:



			I think Will has earned a bit now with a 3rd and 2nd, but not sure about covering any rejoining fees 😏
		
Click to expand...

Jason the Militant is his half brother. You may have known that 😊


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2021)

Aintree coverage is on ITV4, think it's been switched from mainstream ITV after the death of Prince Philip.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

Some of the bets they're talking about are obscene- 195k someone apparently just put on. I'd love to have 195k and I sure as he'll wouldn't be gambling it

Looks like it was landed too 🙄

What a sit by Sam! I'd need new knickers and would be on the floor!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2021)

Watching the clips of Red Rum winning his 3rd GN, and the total carnage behind him, and the drop on Beechers, you can absolutely understand AP's comments.  Tomorrows course is a long distance chase with fences covered in fir.  There is rightly so, no comparison and no one would want to see the awful carnage that I and others of my age will remember.

Lets hope they all come home safe.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Watching the clips of Red Rum winning his 3rd GN, and the total carnage behind him, and the drop on Beechers, you can absolutely understand AP's comments.  Tomorrows course is a long distance chase with fences covered in fir.  There is rightly so, no comparison and no one would want to see the awful carnage that I and others of my age will remember.

Lets hope they all come home safe.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with him about TR never being comparable to Red Rum. Would TR win over the fences Red Rum did? I'm not so sure.

Unfortunately I see TR greedy owners keeping him going to "try and emulate Red Rum" wish they'd just retire him!

Is it me or have there been no adverts? What a treat!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2021)

I've not watched any of Aintree yet today but my sources at the course have sent me some pics and vids of Bucket Heid who runs in a few mins and have given him a Good Luck pat from me! 

Doesn't he look amazing!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I've not watched any of Aintree yet today but my sources at the course have sent me some pics and vids of Bucket Heid who runs in a few mins and have given him a Good Luck pat from me!

Doesn't he look amazing!
		
Click to expand...

He looks brilliant. Big pat sent his way.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2021)

Ah well he made a couple of mistakes and came down at Foinaven but he got up and galloped off OK which is the main thing!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

Whispers... those fences looked a bit too easy....


----------



## Quigleyandme (9 April 2021)

My mum and I went to see Red Rum when he made an appearance at Bicton College. When it was time for him to leave he refused to go in the trailer and just wanted to keep eating the grass. His groom said Rummy doesn’t have to do anything he doesn’t want to. How times and attitudes have changed.


----------



## humblepie (9 April 2021)

I am old enough to have watched Red Rum and he was truly amazing - just seeing that film about him going into the hotel bar was fabulous.  Tiger Roll is a fabulous horse as well to have won what he has won as well.  I never like comparing different generations be it horses or F1 drivers.  Livelovelaugh who just won was having a ball over those fences.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2021)

I saw Red Rum parade at Bicton too! Such a handsome chap.

I also saw him many years later as an old horse, parading at a Cheshire team chase. He'd lost his lovely muscling by then, but as soon as he realised he was the centre of attention again he grew a hand taller, the years fell away, and he proudly accepted the applause of the crowd.


----------



## Velcrobum (9 April 2021)

Nice win for Elf on a shelf's stable


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2021)

Whoop whoop! I thought that horse would run well as he is a nice horse but I really didn't expect that! Rock on Hank!!!


----------



## teapot (9 April 2021)

Congrats to Elf's team!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Whoop whoop! I thought that horse would run well as he is a nice horse but I really didn't expect that! Rock on Hank!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm impressed he lasted home! He borderline looked like he was being run away with a bit at the start. 

Has he bit his lip, or does he have pink lips?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I'm impressed he lasted home! He borderline looked like he was being run away with a bit at the start.

Has he bit his lip, or does he have pink lips?
		
Click to expand...

He was being run away with a bit, the horse is a thug at the best of times 😂 so he has probably bit his lip too! We knew he stayed 3m as he won his ptp over 3m by 30l but its a different kettle of fish asking them to do it in a Grade 1 against proven Grade 1 horses.

He is part owned by LVR's dad so he will be over the moon too!


----------



## Bogmonster (9 April 2021)

Well done Hank and Derek! £200 win for me which will go into baby granddaughter's first pony fund.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (9 April 2021)

What a lovely result for the yard Elf!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2021)

great result for Hank,  i was on the edge of my seat,  well done EKWs yard


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2021)

Thanks all! Hank is a bit of tank! Derek rides him at home too so knows him inside out. For a jockey that rides the perfect hold up race he did a damned fine job from the front today!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

I never bet but usually pick a couple for the GN, watching the virtual one for pointers as its usually fairly accurate. So many adverts!


----------



## Bob notacob (9 April 2021)

I just love this race. Its a shame that the jockey club had to take actions that were contrary to horse safety to apease the ignorant public. Ultimately the race is too fast . Lowering and softening fences has made it so. Bring back the stiff fences to slow the beggers down.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2021)

Bob notacob said:



			I just love this race. Its a shame that the jockey club had to take actions that were contrary to horse safety to apease the ignorant public. Ultimately the race is too fast . Lowering and softening fences has made it so. Bring back the stiff fences to slow the beggers down.
		
Click to expand...

I agree look how easy the fences were made to look in the Topham, it almost ruins the spectacle of the GN fences. Surely there's a way to keep the height, but make them safer.


----------



## Bob notacob (9 April 2021)

Make them big makes them safer .lOOK AT OLD  GN  PATHE FOOTAGE . i got taught how to jump those fences by someone who had. The public want softer fences but dont understand that this means faster jumping .


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2021)

I hear Harry Cobden got an 8 day ban for the Melling Chase. That’s a lot! I thought he’d get 3.

As for the GN it is now just a long distance chase like the Eider. My least favourite form of horse racing and pretty disinteresting. I agree with AP completely.
Also agree with AA that it would not be an acceptable image nowadays to be like it was BITD.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

You can read all of the stewards reports online a few hours after racing. Here is what it says about the Cobden incident:

An enquiry was held to consider interference having jumped the third last fence when POLITOLOGUE (FR), placed fourth, ridden by Harry Cobden, caused interference to NUTS WELL, placed second, ridden by Danny McMenamin, which in turn interfered with MASTER TOMMYTUCKER, placed seventh, ridden by Sam Twiston-Davies. Mark Walsh, the rider of the winner, FAKIR D’OUDAIRIES (FR), was also interviewed, but found not to be involved. Cobden was suspended for 8 days for improper riding as he had intentionally ridden across to cause interference to McMenamin, which in turn caused interference to Twiston-Davies on the rail.


https://www.britishhorseracing.com/racing/stewards-reports/


----------



## fankino04 (10 April 2021)

Can someone in the know advise how much smaller the fences have got over the last 10 years, yesterday they looked tiny compared to a few years ago. Is Bob right that making them smaller increases speed and therefore increases risks? (This is what I always thought) would limiting the numbers not be a better safety precaution rather than lessening the challenge of the race?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

They did look tiny, especially when the fluff was knocked off those at the back could almost step over them, barely anything happened in the Topham, obviously it's good all were OK but it didn't feel like a race over the GN fences, it'll be the same today if most get round for a long time.

Was there not a way to keep the height, but make them safer. I agree with Bob not a Cob as surely if they are bigger and more solid you almost have to ride it like its a fence out eventing. Whereas now they can just brush most of the fluff off them and not have to jump as well, especially if you're towards the back

Probably the chase fences as harder, as they are stiffer


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

@Elf On A Shelf you're probably best to ask as you have connections with One for Arthur - are they doing the past winners parade this year or are they not able due to wanting minimal people there due to covid? I always enjoy seeing them all parade


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (10 April 2021)

I caught the virtual past winners race yesterday and found it disappointing.

Some of those jockeys should have pulled up earlier, many of those horses aren't young! Quite a lot of refusals as well! I was worried about one who fell about 4 from the end, looked to stay down then when the camera moved to a wide shot the horse was nowhere to be seen. Was it behind screens? There was no update after to confirm all virtual horses and jockeys had made it virtually back to their stables.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



@Elf On A Shelf you're probably best to ask as you have connections with One for Arthur - are they doing the past winners parade this year or are they not able due to wanting minimal people there due to covid? I always enjoy seeing them all parade
		
Click to expand...

No parade due to minimal people being allowed on the premises. But I think quite a few people gave video updates on past winners so they may play some of that? I know we did some for Arthur.


----------



## blodwyn1 (10 April 2021)

One of red rums victories is always marred by seeing in the background a Jockey
on a very lame horse. I remember shouting at the TV at the  time get off that horse!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			No parade due to minimal people being allowed on the premises. But I think quite a few people gave video updates on past winners so they may play some of that? I know we did some for Arthur.
		
Click to expand...

Oh hopefully they show them then! 

Can I ask what he will be doing next if they don't show his video?

The virtual horses were rather naughty lots of refusals 😂


----------



## Mynstrel (10 April 2021)

We're about 20 minutes north of aintree and have just had a blizzard, don't envy the jockeys out there today if it's going their way 🥶


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh hopefully they show them then!

Can I ask what he will be doing next if they don't show his video?

The virtual horses were rather naughty lots of refusals 😂
		
Click to expand...

Arthur will be heading off eventing for a few years before returning to the yard for his full retirement when the time comes.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Arthur will be heading off eventing for a few years before returning to the yard for his full retirement when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that sounds lovely for him and how nice the yard are having him back when he fully retires i can imagine he will make a nice eventer.

I've gone for 6 bets, it's the only time I bet bar the very rare football one. A grand total of £1 each way on the following:

-Anibale Fly
-Taking Risks
-Any Second Now
-The Long Mile
-Potter's Corner
-Burrows Saint

Ruby Walsh has a nice cushty little office 😂 do the jockeys etc have to do covid tests?


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2021)

Who wells up when they play the ‘Champions’ music? Gets me every time.


----------



## humblepie (10 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			Who wells up when they play the ‘Champions’ music? Gets me every time.[/QUOTE

A few years back at the RoR champs at Aintree the always a star parade was done to that music. My horse was in the parade and I was struggling not to cry it was so emotional.

Did anyone else notice at the start of the Aldiniti race there was one horse facing entirely the wrong direction when the starter let the, go. The jockey turned him round and the horse was a bit - what’s happening, oh they’ve gone, I better go too!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fankino04 (10 April 2021)

I've just realised how stupid I've been today! I normally do the ITV 7 on a Saturday and sometimes I convert it to an each way accumulator on sky bet as it does it just from a few buttons but I also fail at the smaller courses that ITV always end up having to add in a few races in from. Well today I thought I would bypass that and just go straight to sky bet and build an aintree only bet, still don't know how to do an accumulator online but found the placepot bet and thought it was the same, so 5 races in and the bet is still on with only the national left. I have now just found out what a placepot is and that the returns will be way less than the accumulator and ITV are only showing aintree races so if I'd done it my normal way I'd have a much better return or could have cashed out now.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 April 2021)

Hope all come home safe and sound.

dreal deal let me down for £3300 in a 4 fold accumulator today 🤦🏼‍♀️

hoping the ladies do well today 🤞🏼


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

I do the ITV 7 as its free, 250k would have been nice. Unfortunately I've only had 3 out of the 6 win so far so am not winning 250k!!

I'd be even more sick though if I'd won all 7 but lost out on the new tie break they've added (pick the winning distance of the last race!) I'd rather share the money.


----------



## LeneHorse (10 April 2021)

I didn't have a bet this year as I don't do online but I always pick a grey and a mare so I'm going for lakeview lad and magic of light. Fingers crossed they all stay safe.


----------



## brighteyes (10 April 2021)

I can't wait for it to be over and all horses home safe. Hate it all.


----------



## Equi (10 April 2021)

Jetts having some run

whoops sorry jett spoke to soon


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Long Mile looks to have broken a leg didn't see faller at chair get up


----------



## Equi (10 April 2021)

Go on Rachel what a woman! She’s had such a year.


----------



## LeneHorse (10 April 2021)

What a result!! History is made


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Wow Rachel Blackmore!!

Unfortunately looks to be one certain fatality, Long Mile looks to have broken a hind leg i was focusing on him as I had him 

I had 3rd and 4th


----------



## teapot (10 April 2021)

Woooop fantastic ride!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 April 2021)

Rachael Blackmore, you beauty!! Jett really ran well for a long while.

Bryony looked to have a hard fall.

it doesn’t look good for Long Mile, I hope to hear good news


----------



## fetlock (10 April 2021)

wow, Rachael Blackmore making history.

They really need to reduce the number of runners though. Some horrific falls yet again.


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2021)

Her gender is irrelevant, she has to be one of the best jockeys of all time.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

I couldn't see the faller at the chair behind the screens so hopefully he got up as he looked to be struggling on the floor

Unfortunately don't think it's good news for Long Mile that leg did not look good

Hope Bryony had her hat cam on loved watching her footage on Instagram of her Gold Cup ride


----------



## holeymoley (10 April 2021)

I had 3rd 4th and 5th.

I seen the screens go up. Was the Long Mile the one that was hoping lame behind?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

holeymoley said:



			I had 3rd 4th and 5th.

I seen the screens go up. Was the Long Mile the one that was hoping lame behind?
		
Click to expand...

Where are the screens? 

Yes Long Mile unfortunately looked to have a swinging back leg, I was focusing on him as I had him. I hope he's OK but I don't think it'll be good


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2021)

I wish they wouldn’t keep referring to them as “girls” ffs 😡


----------



## holeymoley (10 April 2021)

I’m sure they went up near the end. They tend to change camera angle quite quickly.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

holeymoley said:



			I’m sure they went up near the end. They tend to change camera angle quite quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no hope not, suggests one possibilly collapsed?


----------



## fetlock (10 April 2021)

holeymoley said:



			I’m sure they went up near the end. They tend to change camera angle quite quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Screens definitely went up.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 April 2021)

Screens were up at least twice 

Great result, but some horror falls.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

I know Rachael Blackmore doesn't like to be referred to as a Female Jockey - she is just a Jockey - but I am sure she won't mind her name being down in the record books for what she has done this year! Champion Rider at Cheltenham and now to follow it up with the National! And De Bromhead too! What a year he is having! 

Sports Personality of the Year? Far more worthy of the nomination and accolade than Holly Doyle!


----------



## fankino04 (10 April 2021)

I wonder why cloth cap pulled up when he was so well positioned?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

I know they put them up for the jockeys too so hopefully one was getting some treatment? 

Burrows Saint looked out on his feet


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 April 2021)

I had a small bet e/w on Blaklion. Great ride by the winning jockey, fabulous for the trainer too.


----------



## Equi (10 April 2021)

Rip the long mile ☹️


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Long Mile confirmed fatality


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 April 2021)

Just sadly confirmed Long Mile sadly lost.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

Henry De Bromhead will now sit 3rd in the British Trainers Championship courtesy of his £945,000 from Cheltenham and add on the £425,000  (£350,000 1st, £150,000 2nd) and only 8 wins over here. 

We need to pull our finger out!


----------



## holeymoley (10 April 2021)

Long Mile confirmed as being pts.


----------



## SashaBabe (10 April 2021)

The Long Mile has been put to sleep


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

So hopefully those behind the screens are OK? They haven't mentioned them?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

There have been so many broken back legs on the flat lately, surely this needs investigating?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			There have been so many broken back legs on the flat lately, surely this needs investigating?
		
Click to expand...

We had one at Aintree too a few months ago. 

A few of the vets I have spoken to at the races were seeing more injuries in the first few weeks of the return to racing than you normally would - they put this down to horses having extended time off due to covid then being rushed back. As the season has gone on there was a lull in the middle for injuries, and now towards the end of it a few more horses are picking up injuries, the effects of a long season off the back of an extended holiday. We shall see if they pull some stats together for publishing in time.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 April 2021)

Very sad for Long Miles connections. there have been so many breaks on the flat recently.

I also hope Bryony is ok.

Harry Cobden has facial fractures after his fall earlier in the afternoon. 

But history made. Great ride Rachael, well done to Henry and the Irish who have thrashed our butts!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

So hopefully the screens at the end weren't anything? As presumably they would have said one was getting treatment?


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Henry De Bromhead will now sit 3rd in the British Trainers Championship courtesy of his £945,000 from Cheltenham and add on the £425,000  (£350,000 1st, £150,000 2nd) and only 8 wins over here.

We need to pull our finger out!
		
Click to expand...

No you carry on as you are 😂😂


----------



## Squeak (10 April 2021)

fankino04 said:



			I wonder why cloth cap pulled up when he was so well positioned?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered this too. Does anyone know why yet?


----------



## Maddie Moo (10 April 2021)

Squeak said:



			I wondered this too. Does anyone know why yet?
		
Click to expand...

From the BHA site 

“Tom Scudamore reported that CLOTH CAP (IRE), which was pulled up, weakened quickly and Jonjo O’Neill reported that the CLOTH CAP (IRE) made a respiratory noise.”


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			We had one at Aintree too a few months ago. 

A few of the vets I have spoken to at the races were seeing more injuries in the first few weeks of the return to racing than you normally would - they put this down to horses having extended time off due to covid then being rushed back. As the season has gone on there was a lull in the middle for injuries, and now towards the end of it a few more horses are picking up injuries, the effects of a long season off the back of an extended holiday. We shall see if they pull some stats together for publishing in time.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they would cause back legs to break as presumably they'd have still been able to do the day to day training, and jump racing didn't have that much cancelled did it? I know you wouldn't have "match fitness" but think there was a weekend where about 3 went on the televised races, they definitely need to do some sort of investigation but would they want to "draw attention" to it, hoping the day to day punter won't care?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

Did we ever find out about the screens at the end?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

All racing was cancelled when we went into lockdown in March last year. Jump racing did not start again until July. Most of the horses running through the winter would have been roughed off mid-end April and come back in at the start of July. They have had an extra month off. Plus I suspect a lot didn't get wound down as normal as with no racing to go to no owners wanted to pay training fees for horses that had no where to race for the forseeable future.


----------



## Smitty (10 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			There have been so many broken back legs on the flat lately, surely this needs investigating?
		
Click to expand...

Does roadwork have anything to do with this?

Traditionally, hunters, racehorses etc did roadwork at a walk and trot to harden their legs.  I used to see strings of horses from a local trainer on the roads, plus pointers from the local yards.  Not so much now, due I suppose to increased and faster traffic.  So, do their legs need different surfaces to withstand the work we ask of them?  Just musing...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2021)

@Elf On A Shelf they never showed One for Arthur's little piece of film for the where are they now did they? Or did I miss him? (If you had the chance to watch!)


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 April 2021)

I think that's a valid point Smitty. I am no expert on racehorses, Elf certainly is so would be interested in her view. However my old vet always said that there was no substitute for road work and that horses that were constantly worked on a surface may have less concussion injuries but were prone to many others. Certainly as far as hunters are concerned I still do plenty of roadwork.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

Most yards do still do road work to get to and from their gallops though a lot just chuck them on the horse walker instead. So they do still do the walking and trotting but the surface is different for each yard. 

We have to go on road for 1.5miles to get to and from our main gallop at one yard. The other yard they don't see tarmac beyond the drive.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2021)

2 bits on Arthur: 

https://www.freebets.com/horse-raci...=Social&utm_campaign=Twitter&utm_content=7784

https://www.greatbritishracing.com/features/where-are-they-now-one-for-arthur/


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2021)

fankino04 said:



			I wonder why cloth cap pulled up when he was so well positioned?
		
Click to expand...




Squeak said:



			I wondered this too. Does anyone know why yet?
		
Click to expand...

I thought he stopped so fast he had to be pulled up? He was second and going well then suddenly dropped back to 8th/9th, something had to be wrong to stop so fast and I was glad TS did so.


----------



## Kadastorm (10 April 2021)

I saw on Twitter that he made a wind noise.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 April 2021)

Any update on Bryony Frost?


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Any update on Bryony Frost?
		
Click to expand...

Being discharged tonight, battered but otherwise ok.


----------



## Kipper's Dick (10 April 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Any update on Bryony Frost?
		
Click to expand...

Just found this in the Racing Post:
https://www.racingpost.com/news/lat...-frost-in-hospital-after-aintree-falls/484000


----------



## neddy man (10 April 2021)

According to f/bk page she was concussed  and battered and bruised but is OK and  having a few days off and will be fit to fight another day.(duplicate of above because I'm slow at typing)


----------



## bonny (10 April 2021)

I thought it was a brilliant national and a great win for Rachel but I think there has to be some soul searching into why we are so behind the Irish. To have one GB horse out of the first 11 must warrant investigation. They seem to be streets ahead of us and the gap is widening.


----------



## Clodagh (11 April 2021)

.


----------



## Squeak (11 April 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I thought he stopped so fast he had to be pulled up? He was second and going well then suddenly dropped back to 8th/9th, something had to be wrong to stop so fast and I was glad TS did so.
		
Click to expand...


Ah I managed to miss this - that makes sense if it was then a breathing problem.  Glad TS pulled him up so fast too.


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 April 2021)

I wonder whether breeding has something to do with the number of leg injuries/fatalities we are seeing lately.  Im sure a lot of NH horses now come off the flat or have mainly flat breeding, far more than back in the 60s,70s and 80s.  Its just a theory but a lot of todays jumpers seem to be a lot lighter boned and finer in appearance than they used to be.  Ive definitely noticed more breaks happening when the horse is in between the fences rather than as a direct result of falling


----------



## Gamebird (12 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ruby Walsh has a nice cushty little office 😂 do the jockeys etc have to do covid tests?
		
Click to expand...

The Irish jockeys and staff have had quite a rigmarole to get over. I work for an Irish trainer so although I am UK based I have still had to adhere to a lot of the same procedure to go into the Irish Zone with them. For both Cheltenham and Aintree we had to have a covid PCR test 24-72hrs before arrival, then be quarantined in an 'Irish Zone' with no contact with the UK horses, trainers or staff. The Irish staff had to have a second covid test before leaving the races, then isolate for 5 days on their return to Ireland (I think the jockeys are exempt from isolation under the Elite Sport rules). Then they have to have a third test before the end of their 5 days isolation to enable them to return to work on their yards. The rules in the Irish Zone were pretty tight - we were essentially locked in for a week. Without alcohol!!!

At Aintree the Irish Zone was actually at Haydock. So all the Irish trainers, jockeys and staff (including Ruby) stayed at a hotel in Haydock, and our horses were stabled and exercised at Haydock Racecourse and travelled into Aintree only on the day they were racing. We were transported from the hotel to Haydock racecourse via a Jockey Club shuttle bus to ensure we had no contact with the locals. 

Ruby was presenting Aintree actually from Aintree, but had to be in a room on his own with no contact with the UK presenting staff.


----------



## Kadastorm (12 April 2021)

Oh wow @Gamebird i had no idea that you were actually at Haydock and it was so strict. I hope you had a great week under the circumstances (the no alcohol sucks though 😆).


----------



## Gamebird (12 April 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			Oh wow @Gamebird i had no idea that you were actually at Haydock and it was so strict. I hope you had a great week under the circumstances (the no alcohol sucks though 😆).
		
Click to expand...

We had an amazing time thanks. As you can imagine there was quite the atmosphere when everyone got back to the hotel after racing on Saturday! All four of our runners were amongst the 15 Grand National finishers, and I had one to lead up in the national, so all in all it was a pretty good few days.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 April 2021)

I did wonder how well the No Alcohol situ would go down 😂


----------



## Gamebird (12 April 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I did wonder how well the No Alcohol situ would go down 😂
		
Click to expand...

 It was a loooooong week at Cheltenham, that's for sure! Aintree was better as we weren't there for so long


----------



## Velcrobum (12 April 2021)

Gamebird said:



			It was a loooooong week at Cheltenham, that's for sure! Aintree was better as we weren't there for so long 

Click to expand...

Which one of horses did you get to lead out??


----------



## Kadastorm (12 April 2021)

@Gamebird what an awesome experience! Congratulations on the 4 finishers!


----------

